# Part time job seekers benefit allowance question.



## wiggles1980 (17 Aug 2012)

Just wondering if any of you have ever claimed part time job seekers benefit? I will be working three days and claiming for the others.
How is this benefit paid?Through bank account or cheque in post or sign on?


----------



## STEINER (17 Aug 2012)

A sibling of mine was working 3 days per week and claiming JB for the other days.  Their payment was issued weekly by cheque in post.  Signing on was initially weekly, then monthly as the days hardly changed.


----------



## wiggles1980 (17 Aug 2012)

Is there an option of collecting it in post office instead as I work directly across road from it?Would be handier than having to wait on cashing a cheque!


----------



## STEINER (17 Aug 2012)

not sure, you will have to check with Social Protection.  Hopefully it should be available by just swiping your card in the PO.


----------



## eastbono (17 Aug 2012)

casual jobseekers is normally paid by cheque  as the system is set up for cheques to be released on friday night after dockets are keyed into the system.


----------

